# Stihl PS3 vs PM Chain



## blsnelling (Feb 13, 2014)

Has anyone made a direct comparison on the same saw in the same same wood?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 13, 2014)

Never had PM PMC to use but did many others. Why not use PS to PM now? 

I have PS and PS3 dont know that they cut any different in bucking though.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 13, 2014)

This is from my thread on the chain when tested in 2011 on PS3 on Chainsaw Repair. Tested on a 35cc strato poulan 3516.

I never got a loop of PM or PMC and I had some time to kill today to test some chains. year or 2 year old dry 8x8 aspen cant.

I just remembered where my loop of Oregon VXL is. On my Solo 637 , so I need to go run that loop here in a bit. 

After this I am sold on Stihl PS3 and hopefully PS or PSC someday in the future.

Oregon 91 safety 10.96 and 10.90

Oregon 91 full skip spun when hit wood 11.09 and 10.65

Carlton N1 9.28 and 9.06

Stihl 63PS3 7.31 and 7.56

Windsor 50R 10.34 and 9.93

Will be right back with VXL times.






Oregon VXL 10.03 and 9.41


----------



## XSKIER (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't have cookie cutting times, but my PM is hanging on the wall and the PS3 is on the saw (020 T). If that tells you anything.


----------



## Raganr (Feb 13, 2014)

On the quest for a chain for my rear handle MS 200, I collected several loops of Oregon VXL, Woodland Pro LP30, Stihl PMC, and Stihl PS3. Currently using the PS3 but will likely switch to PS once I get around to ordering a few loops.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 14, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Has anyone made a direct comparison on the same saw in the same same wood?



I haven't done anything scientifical comparison, but using both on my 200T and regular 200, I like the ps3 much better. I like the 63ps even better, which is 63ps3 without the little bumper strap dohickey.


----------



## Brettl (Feb 15, 2015)

Year old thread but... Has Oregon come up with any chain that will run with the PS?


----------



## Raganr (Feb 15, 2015)

The only other full chisel non safety chain in know of is woodland pro 30lp.

Closest Oregon is 91VXL, semi chisel non safety. Similar to Stihl PM.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 15, 2015)

30LP is semi-chisel.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 15, 2015)

I like PS3 its smooth


----------



## Brettl (Feb 15, 2015)

I've been looking at the VXL, it's a good looking chain. If it would be considerably less expensive than a similar Stihl chain, I'd probably use it. I'm a firewood cutter so I'd like to strike a balance between efficiency and affordability. I think its the PM I use on my 200t and it's incredible.


----------



## Brettl (Feb 15, 2015)

Raganr said:


> The only other full chisel non safety chain in know of is woodland pro 30lp.
> 
> Closest Oregon is 91VXL, semi chisel non safety. Similar to Stihl PM.



In your year old post you mentioned VXL. What were the strengths and weaknesses of the VXL and PS? Thanks to all who have answered.


----------



## KG441c (Feb 15, 2015)

Theres a big chain comparison on fhc with these chains


----------



## Brettl (Feb 15, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Theres a big chain comparison on fhc with these chains



Fhc?


----------



## Franny K (Feb 15, 2015)

Brettl said:


> In your year old post you mentioned VXL. What were the strengths and weaknesses of the VXL and PS? Thanks to all who have answered.


Just comparing the chassis of the Stihl 63 picco vs the Oregon 91 the Stihl has more oil distributing features, the dimples, the recesses in the drive links and the hole in the drive link vs the holes in the drive link and a dent of sorts in the tie strap. The Stihl stuff will require less time adjusting the bar placement. It would sure seem the Stihl stuff is capable of taking more power if one takes the chain apart and measures things. The Stihl stuff has wear gauge stamped into the bottom of the tie strap though I have yet to approach it by the time the chain is trashed. The Oregon stuff is a bit lighter and there is less material to file.

As to the cost If you price 100 feet rolls on the internet that supposedly Stihl doesn't sell on the price difference isn't that much say 1 vs .75 but for loops the price can be 1 to .5. I suspect the cost of the preset tie straps is quite a bit different.

My testing was more ps3 vs 0.325NK.


----------



## Brettl (Feb 15, 2015)

I didn't know Stihl won't sell spools. I'll have to talk to my dealer, I've done quite a bit of business with him.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 15, 2015)

I have bought rolls so BS.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 15, 2015)

I got VXL and PS3 with times from 2011 tested with videos on same saw.


----------



## KG441c (Feb 15, 2015)

I heard Stihl was only gonna sell ps3 now???


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 15, 2015)

Oregon VXL 10.03 and 9.41

Stihl 63PS3 7.31 and 7.56


----------



## Franny K (Feb 15, 2015)

My comment was more about selling on the internet but Bailey's and an ebay seller do. What they sell over the counter often relates to what they are capable of finding in their literature.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 15, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I heard Stihl was only gonna sell ps3 now???



Got me know clue what stihl going to do. Wouldnt make sense IMO. I have both so dont care. Bucking cuts no difference.


----------



## KG441c (Feb 15, 2015)

I have ps, ps3, and pm


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 15, 2015)

Everybody likes different stuff, but in my opinion Stihl PS and PS3 blows the rest of the 3/8s low pro chain out the water.

I liked PS the best, but ran PS3 on my top handle. PS on the rear handles.


----------



## Raganr (Feb 15, 2015)

I agree. PS is good stuff.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 15, 2015)

Stihl discontinued PS in the USA, PS3 is still available.


----------



## CR888 (Feb 15, 2015)

l have some PS and PM chain that is the older stuff with no humpy bumpy rampy thingies and its a class above the rest, you can see that holding it in your hand. But when l can buy carlton N1 for less than half the price....guess what l run. My actual favourite lo pro chain is out of china....hell you can get that cheap metal sharp and as l run lo pro on polesaws and TH's which usually encounters clean green wood well above the ground l get great results from the chinky stuff.


----------



## Raganr (Feb 15, 2015)

When and why?


----------



## KG441c (Feb 15, 2015)

PM and PS is all non safety right? The ramped saftety is pm3 amd ps3?


----------



## Franny K (Feb 15, 2015)

KG441c said:


> PM and PS is all non safety right? The ramped saftety is pm3 amd ps3?


Correct some prior suff like pmc also had no bumper tie straps.


----------



## KG441c (Feb 15, 2015)

The pm doesnt seem quite as fast but it stays sharper way longer for me


----------



## Raganr (Feb 15, 2015)

So Stihl is done selling non safety 3/8 lo pro in US?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 15, 2015)

Raganr said:


> So Stihl is done selling non safety 3/8 lo pro in US?


Yes its discontinued in the US. Not sure when it happened but fairly recently i would assume, i heard the rumor and posted it here and member MCW checked with Stihl and confirmed it was discontinued due to poor sales.


----------



## Raganr (Feb 15, 2015)

Damn. Poor sales were probably due to dealers simply not knowing about it. I know my local dealer never heard of it and when they tried to order it, said they could not even get it from their distributor.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 15, 2015)

Raganr said:


> Damn. Poor sales were probably due to dealers simply not knowing about it. I know my local dealer never heard of it and when they tried to order it, said they could not even get it from their distributor.


My thought exactly, the dealers never stocked it or even knew it existed.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 15, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> My thought exactly, the dealers never stocked it or even knew it existed.




The PS3 cuts just as good as PS. 

I have done a few tests and unless it's been hand filed? The PS3 is just as good a cutter than PS. 

If you Bore cut? Then then PS may matter, but to most using this small bar and chain it won't


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 15, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Yes its discontinued in the US. Not sure when it happened but fairly recently i would assume, i heard the rumor and posted it here and member MCW checked with Stihl and confirmed it was discontinued due to poor sales.



Thats bullsh*t..the guy i buy from never even had it..or heard of it , im the only person he even sold loops to...seems like they didnt even give it a chance..im sure it would have sold well.


----------



## AKDoug (Feb 16, 2015)

63PS is still available in loops and full rolls in the Stihl Northwest warehouse.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 16, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Stihl discontinued PS in the USA, PS3 is still available.



My dealer can get all the reels of PS that I want. He does not carry PS3, and says no one wants it compared to PS. I had several loops made up of it a few weeks ago and I am running it on my 211 and one of my 026 saws with the large mount Picco bar. Maybe I will buy a reel... or two.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 16, 2015)

Or PM3...


----------



## treesmith (Feb 16, 2015)

We use pm at work, I've run PS, PS3 and PM on my climbing saws, for cutting PS/PS3 is quickest, tent to use PM now as it doesn't snag nearly as easily on trousers or ropes


----------



## windthrown (Feb 16, 2015)

KG441c said:


> PM and PS is all non safety right? The ramped saftety is pm3 amd ps3?



There is no PM non safety semi-chisel from Stihl. Only PM3, which is safety semi-chisel. PS is non safety full chisel, and PS3 is safety full chisel. For non safety semi-chisel low profile loops I use rebranded Carlton, called Woodland Pro 30LP. You can get it from Baileys.


----------



## treesmith (Feb 16, 2015)

We have a roll of PM at work, I'm in Oz though


----------



## Little Al (Feb 16, 2015)

Not done a direct comparison, but cut a good amount of firewood both PS3 & PM3 seem about the same, but in crappy wood PM goes longer "tween sharpening, as to be expected as PM is semi & PS full chisel. I find the PS ( no lumps beside the rakers) the best cutting in most types of wood, I always used VXL as supply & price was better, but more recently the out of the box, they seem to be grabby to a lesser /greater degree, & require about 3/4 sharpenings to get them good, as I now have an outlet where I can source Stihl chains at just a few cents more per chain I use only Stihl


----------



## CR888 (Feb 16, 2015)

windthrown said:


> There is no PM non safety semi-chisel from Stihl. Only PM3, which is safety semi-chisel. PS is non safety full chisel, and PS3 is safety full chisel. For non safety semi-chisel low profile loops I use rebranded Carlton, called Woodland Pro 30LP. You can get it from Baileys.


We can get it here with no saftey features in PM but l think stihl wants to phase it out and replace it with PM3.......probably listening to lawyers instead of sawyers.lol But l dont think your missing out on much windy that woodland pro (n1 carlton) is very similar in performance.


----------



## imagineero (Feb 16, 2015)

Here's my subjective take on it. Very much depends on the saw and the wood! When stihl first bought out their full chisel 3/8 LP I was excited and bought a few loops. Performance out of the box of any chain doesnt mean anything to me, most chains are not as sharp out of the box as they were (stihl included!). Out of the box the stihl throws chips like crazy, but its noticeably wider and taller than other semi chisel chains and cuts a noticeably wider kerf. So it's doing a lot more work in the cut. Try as I might I just couldnt get it to cut as fast as carlton N1 which is what I use on all my climbing saws. If you're in softwoods it might be a different story but a 200T just doesnt have the guts to drive the full chisel to its full potential. If i had a square grinder it might be a different story.... Plus as already noted the full chisel tears all hell out of you when climbing. 

The N1 is miserable out of the box like most carlton chain. The rakers are way too high. It needs 2-3 full strokes from a fresh flat file straight out of the box on the rakers (maintaing the profile) just to get it in the ballpark. I sharpen it before i even use it, but once the rakers are set closer to 6* (thanks BobL) its a helluva chain. The cutters are low, narrow and long and move a lot of wood in a short time. With rakers set to use all the available power of the saw the N1 outcuts the stihl full chisel. If you haven't tried the N1 with the digital level raker method you're really missing out on something.

If i were in softwoods it might be a different story, or if it were on a bigger saw might be a different story too. I'm picking up a 241 cm tomorrow and I think they come factory 16" 3/8 LP here. That saw could probably get better cut times with the full chisel that with the N1 because it has the grunt to take the rakers a little lower and still be able to drive the chain fast enough to make up for the extra wood it's moving. But then, it's a ground saw and the trees we cut are shitty so I don't run full chisel on anything anymore except a 441 with a 28" es lite I use for crane work. It doesn't get used on the ground. 

I find properly tuned semi chisel is not far behind full chisel for most cutting purposes anyhow, unless we're talking re-cutting scarfs or boring.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 16, 2015)

Little Al said:


> Not done a direct comparison, but cut a good amount of firewood both PS3 & PM3 seem about the same, but in crappy wood PM goes longer "tween sharpening, as to be expected as PM is semi & PS full chisel. I find the PS ( no lumps beside the rakers) the best cutting in most types of wood, I always used VXL as supply & price was better, but more recently the out of the box, they seem to be grabby to a lesser /greater degree, & require about 3/4 sharpenings to get them good, as I now have an outlet where I can source Stihl chains at just a few cents more per chain I use only Stihl



As I understand it, VXL has Carlton cutters, so it isn't a surprice that they are dull when new, They aren't camfer chisel like other Oregon 91 chain, but rather regular semi chisel.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 16, 2015)

windthrown said:


> There is no PM non safety semi-chisel from Stihl. Only PM3, which is safety semi-chisel. PS is non safety full chisel, and PS3 is safety full chisel. For non safety semi-chisel low profile loops I use rebranded Carlton, called Woodland Pro 30LP. You can get it from Baileys.


We can get PM non-safety here, thats all i use on my top handles


----------



## big t double (Feb 16, 2015)

I always keep loops of ps and ps3 in stock. I also have a roll of ps for when the echo guys come around I can make em a loop. I hope it's a rumor they're discontinuing it...all the tree guys up here run the ps. Even got a couple guys running ps on 16" bars on their pole saws.


----------



## KG441c (Feb 16, 2015)

windthrown said:


> There is no PM non safety semi-chisel from Stihl. Only PM3, which is safety semi-chisel. PS is non safety full chisel, and PS3 is safety full chisel. For non safety semi-chisel low profile loops I use rebranded Carlton, called Woodland Pro 30LP. You can get it from Baileys.


There is no doubt pm semi chisel in non safety as I have a loop


----------



## KG441c (Feb 16, 2015)

KG441c said:


> There is no doubt pm semi chisel in non safety as I have a loop


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161596581394&alt=web


----------



## Raganr (Feb 16, 2015)

Stihl non safety semi chisel did/does exist. I just sold a few loops in the trading post. 

The question is, is Stihl also done selling PM/PMC (along with PS) in the US.

I am growing tired of Stihl acting like a coy women. Why can't they just maintain a website and advertise when they are discontinuing something.


----------



## KG441c (Feb 16, 2015)

It can be had but I think they want to phase out as much yellow link as possible. My local Stihl dealer doesnt like selling yellow link at all


----------



## imagineero (Feb 16, 2015)

They only seem to shy away from selling yellow link to non professionals here. All pros get yellow link. I wish they made a red link


----------



## KG441c (Feb 16, 2015)

One of my local dealers has all green link and said Stihl had quit making yellow!!! Lol!!! I think thats lack of knowledge on their part and they also dont recommend mtronics


----------



## windthrown (Feb 16, 2015)

KG441c said:


> There is no doubt pm semi chisel in non safety as I have a loop



PM is not listed and never was listed in the Stihl catalogs in the US. It obviously was available through other channels (Canada?) and overseas. Similar to my 3003 large mount Picco Stihl bars. They were listed briefly on the 024 in the US, but then was discontinued. They are not listed or sold by any western region distributors, but are apparently still listed by some Midwest and Eastern Stihl distributors. They were also sold by Logosol at one time in the states, but no longer. When I asked about it, they said they were discontinued because people were putting them on large saws (like the 440) and they feared liability.

FYI, Stihl has also discontinued selling all large nose yellow bars in the US. In general they have been drifting toward selling all green bars and chains in the US (mainly for liability reasons).


----------



## Raganr (Feb 16, 2015)

Not being listed in the catalog does not mean much. Local dealer had loops of PM on the shelf and I am sure they did not go through a source other than their approved Stihl distributor.


----------



## KG441c (Feb 16, 2015)

windthrown said:


> PM is not listed and never was listed in the Stihl catalogs in the US. It obviously was available through other channels (Canada?) and overseas. Similar to my 3003 large mount Picco Stihl bars. They were listed briefly on the 024 in the US, but then was discontinued. They are not listed or sold by any western region distributors, but are apparently still listed by some Midwest and Eastern Stihl distributors. They were also sold by Logosol at one time in the states, but no longer. When I asked about it, they said they were discontinued because people were putting them on large saws (like the 440) and they feared liability.
> 
> FYI, Stihl has also discontinued selling all large nose yellow bars in the US. In general they have been drifting toward selling all green bars and chains in the US (mainly for liability reasons).


I agree on the liability issue. Probably their whole point


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 16, 2015)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/home-depot-power-care-chain-loops.59697/#post-863607
Damn shame that this place lost all of the old pics and such..............


----------



## windthrown (Feb 16, 2015)

Raganr said:


> Stihl non safety semi chisel did/does exist. I just sold a few loops in the trading post.
> 
> The question is, is Stihl also done selling PM/PMC (along with PS) in the US.
> 
> I am growing tired of Stihl acting like a coy women. Why can't they just maintain a website and advertise when they are discontinuing something.





KG441c said:


> I agree on the liability issue. Probably their whole point



Two issues here. One is the distribution system in the US. Stihl sells stuff through regional distributors in the US, and what is available here in the west is not always available in the east or Midwest, and vice-verse. The other things is liability. If you followed the Blitz gas can law suit, they and Walmart were sued because some idiots used the cans to light fires with, and they got burned. Blitz is now extinct as a company because of that. Large nose yellow bars are gone in the states (at least in the west) and large mount Picco bars are really hard to find in the states (not available in the west). K type/Klassic chain is also supposed to be going away. Not saying that they do not exist, Ebay has everything in the universe and they sell this stuff in Europe and Oz. They also still sell 381s in Oz, and 361s in Brazil. Also there are reels of PS loops available here in the western US, and there are Stihl shops here that have stuff that was never in any catalogs. But overall? If you go to a new gleaming Stihl shop here in the western US (now mostly located in a John Deere tractor stores) you are not going to find any of this stuff, including PM, PS, or K type chain, large nose bars, large mount Picco bars, etc. etc. Ask for any of this stuff and they just look at you like you are a crack-head.


----------



## Termite (Feb 16, 2015)

imagineero said:


> Here's my subjective take on it. Very much depends on the saw and the wood!
> 
> Interesting response Imagineero. When I compared Oregon 3/8 low profile to Stihl PS3 the cut times was reduced by 30 percent. I was running a muffler modded 3800 Redmax with 200 plus compression. I have some N1 Carlton I will re evaluate it.
> When it warms up.


----------



## Franny K (Feb 16, 2015)

windthrown said:


> PM is not listed and never was listed in the Stihl catalogs in the US. ..........but are apparently still listed by some Midwest and Eastern Stihl distributors.



Could you comment on PMC? Less than a month ago I was in eastern Ohio and thought I saw PM, I know I have bought pmc there before though I was after the pmm3 so didn't pay particular attention. It was devoid of the bumper safety devices. Some of their stuff was in plastic boxes and some must have been made up into loops on site as it was in cardboard Stihl boxes. Stihl can be very frustrating, I got them to find me a plastic box that scanned at the correct (reasonably close) price but guess whether the price on the cardboard boxes was higher or lower.

I just pulled out my paper catalog, I can't at this time find a date on it, On the PS description it says 15% longer cutting life than PM. You are correct no PM, PMC just PM3. This catalog has ps and ps3.


----------



## KG441c (Feb 16, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Two issues here. One is the distribution system in the US. Stihl sells stuff through regional distributors in the US, and what is available here in the west is not always available in the east or Midwest, and vice-verse. The other things is liability. If you followed the Blitz gas can law suit, they and Walmart were sued because some idiots used the cans to light fires with, and they got burned. Blitz is now extinct as a company because of that. Large nose yellow bars are gone in the states (at least in the west) and large mount Picco bars are really hard to find in the states (not available in the west). K type/Klassic chain is also supposed to be going away. Not saying that they do not exist, Ebay has everything in the universe and they sell this stuff in Europe and Oz. They also still sell 381s in Oz, and 361s in Brazil. Also there are reels of PS loops available here in the western US, and there are Stihl shops here that have stuff that was never in any catalogs. But overall? If you go to a new gleaming Stihl shop here in the western US (now mostly located in a John Deere tractor stores) you are not going to find any of this stuff, including PM, PS, or K type chain, large nose bars, large mount Picco bars, etc. etc. Ask for any of this stuff and they just look at you like you are a crack-head.


I agree. One of our Stihl dealerships in NW La. Is the JD store and they want to sell non mtronic and green bars and chain


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 16, 2015)

I bought 2 PM chains at the dealer this morning.....i did hear a year or so ago Stihl was gonna discontinue it but my dealer is able to keep getting it. As long as they keep getting it i'll keep buying it


----------



## windthrown (Feb 16, 2015)

Franny K said:


> Could you comment on PMC?



I believe that PMC and PM3 are the same, they were just renamed. Part of the problem is that Stihl stuff is all named in German and translated (usually badly) to English. The C in RMC was designated it as 'comfort'. That is what happened to RMC and RSC; they became RM3 and RS3. They are the same loops though. Comfort and 3 loops were designed to have overlapping safety rakers that only open wider at the tip as the chain rolls over the nose. This helps to prevent kickback and allows for better cutting on the flat of the bar. Previous loop designs like RM2 had large hump rakers between cutters and they do not cut as well. RM2 was discontinued many years ago, but you can still find them on shelves and on old saws. 

As an aside, RM is non-safety semi-chisel listed in the catalog as a specialty chain, but they are nearly impossible to find. I can get it at a shop down in Cottage Grove 150 miles south of here, and that is the only place I have been able to get loops made of it. I like RM for cutting in cruddy conditions where a full chisel chain will dull too fast. I do not like RM2 and I have a few loops around that I use in super crud and in wood that might have nails in it (yard trees). RMC/RM3 is OK, but I prefer RM. I have never seen PM here. As I said above, I use Carlton equivalent, and it works well. My 211 is somewhat intimidated by the PS loops, so I run Carlton 30LP on it most of the time. PMC or PM3 is OK, but I much prefer non-safety semi-chisel loops on any saws that I have run (Mini Mac, Echo, Stihl, & Husky). The 026 loves PS picco and that thing eats through wood fast. I can see why the Germans like PS Picco B&C kits on the 261 saws there. They sell that there, but not here in that states (that I am aware of at least).


----------



## Franny K (Feb 16, 2015)

PMC does or did not have the bumper tie strap like the "3" I think it corresponds to PM. I bought a box or two of 62 drive links (It is a Deere shop as you call it). That is why I brought it up when you stated no PM in the catalog.


----------



## big t double (Feb 16, 2015)

Pmc is now pm. They dropped the c because all chain is comfort chain unless otherwise specified. Pmc or pm is yellow non safety. Pmc3 is now pm3. It has the kick back protection. So it's incorrect to say pmc and pm3 are the same thing.


----------



## big t double (Feb 16, 2015)

windthrown said:


> I believe that PMC and PM3 are the same, they were just renamed. Part of the problem is that Stihl stuff is all named in German and translated (usually badly) to English. The C in RMC was designated it as 'comfort'. That is what happened to RMC and RSC; they became RM3 and RS3. They are the same loops though.


Some of this is incorrect. Pmc and pm3 aren't the same. Rmc and rm3 and rsc and rs3 aren't the same loops either. Rmc is rm. rmc3 is now rm3. Rsc is rs and rsc3 is rs3. They also make comfort chain is a non safety configuration.


----------



## AKDoug (Feb 16, 2015)

windthrown said:


> PM is not listed and never was listed in the Stihl catalogs in the US. It obviously was available through other channels (Canada?) and overseas. Similar to my 3003 large mount Picco Stihl bars. They were listed briefly on the 024 in the US, but then was discontinued. They are not listed or sold by any western region distributors, but are apparently still listed by some Midwest and Eastern Stihl distributors. They were also sold by Logosol at one time in the states, but no longer. When I asked about it, they said they were discontinued because people were putting them on large saws (like the 440) and they feared liability.
> 
> FYI, Stihl has also discontinued selling all large nose yellow bars in the US. In general they have been drifting toward selling all green bars and chains in the US (mainly for liability reasons).


PM (which is the same as PMC as noted above) is readily available from the Stihl Northwest warehouse. I happen to have one right here.. if I type in the part number in my computer order it will list it as 63 PMC 50, but it is 63 PM 50...


----------



## Deets066 (Feb 16, 2015)

big t double said:


> I always keep loops of ps and ps3 in stock. I also have a roll of ps for when the echo guys come around I can make em a loop. I hope it's a rumor they're discontinuing it...all the tree guys up here run the ps. Even got a couple guys running ps on 16" bars on their pole saws.


You better save some of that ps for me! . Seriously though.


----------



## big t double (Feb 16, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> You better save some of that ps for me! . Seriously though.


Got it in 12 14 and 16...if I for some reason don't have the loops you need in stock I'll spin em off bulk.
And I forgot to call on your cases today.


----------



## Deets066 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm sure I'll be by the shop in the near future, if I only remember to pick up a few loops while I'm there is a different story


----------



## windthrown (Feb 18, 2015)

big t double said:


> Some of this is incorrect. Pmc and pm3 aren't the same. Rmc and rm3 and rsc and rs3 aren't the same loops either. Rmc is rm. rmc3 is now rm3. Rsc is rs and rsc3 is rs3. They also make comfort chain is a non safety configuration.



Uh... ok... I guess. RM of old which I have a lot of was semi-chisel non-safety. RM now (if it is what was RMC) is a newer type of chain compared to the old stuff, but has the old name now. I used to have the old chain catalogs with my collection of old Stihl catalogs, but I traded them and a lot of other Stihl stuff for a saw a while back.

What people are calling PM here is not the PM that I was referring to or thinking of. PMC is a different type of chain which has replaced it with the PM name.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 18, 2015)

Im kinda confused now , but i can buy PM from our dealer anytime , its always in stock and pretty much exclusively what climbers use around here.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 18, 2015)

It seems that some of the old Stihl chain names are being reused on new types of chains. The C's were all dropped from the 'newer' chain names from what I can tell. RMC is now RM (but it is not the same chain as the old RM), PMC is now PM (but it is also not the same chain as the old PM), RMC3 is now RM3... etc. etc.

If you are using PM, try PS while its still around. It rips a new one. According to Matt in Oz, PS is going away (in the States at least). PS3 will be around for some time to come (I guess). Maybe PS3 will be renamed PS?


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 18, 2015)

windthrown said:


> It seems that some of the old Stihl chain names are being reused on new types of chains. The C's were all dropped from the 'newer' chain names from what I can tell. RMC is now RM (but it is not the same chain as the old RM), PMC is now PM (but it is also not the same chain as the old PM), RMC3 is now RM3... etc. etc.
> 
> .....



That is my observation as well. As I recall, it happened a couple of years ago - but of course there has been stock with the old designation in the pipeline (likely still is somewhere).

The result is that people may have the same chain with different name, as well as different chain with the same name. 

Figuring out why they did this is anybodys guess, but deception likely is part of it .....



There is no sign of the 63PS going away here.


----------



## big t double (Feb 18, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Uh... ok... I guess. RM of old which I have a lot of was semi-chisel non-safety. RM now (if it is what was RMC) is a newer type of chain compared to the old stuff, but has the old name now. I used to have the old chain catalogs with my collection of old Stihl catalogs, but I traded them and a lot of other Stihl stuff for a saw a while back.
> 
> What people are calling PM here is not the PM that I was referring to or thinking of. PMC is a different type of chain which has replaced it with the PM name.


Read what you wrote way up there....you said pmc became pm3 and are the same...they are not. Pmc is now pm...non-safety...pm3 is safety. Those are two different chains in my book. You also said rmc and rsc became rm3 and rs3...they did not. Like you said...they dropped the c as well but they still aren't safety like rm3 and rs3. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 18, 2015)

Yah yah yah. You got me. It is clearly obvious that I made a mistake. PMC3 became PM3, and RSC3 became RS3, etc. They dropped the C, and not the 3. My bad.

My point was and is that many of the original Stihl chains are different now than earlier chains with the same name, and many chins with different names are actually the same. Why they did all this name swapping crap is beyond me. Stihl has always had a very complicated chain naming scheme. Maybe it makes more sense in German? I do not know. As The Troll points out, it is very deceptive and confusing. What they gain by it is beyond me.


----------



## big t double (Feb 18, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Yah yah yah. You got me. It is clearly obvious that I made a mistake. PMC3 became PM3, and RSC3 became RS3, etc. They dropped the C, and not the 3. My bad.
> 
> My point was and is that many of the original Stihl chains are different now than earlier chains with the same name, and many chins with different names are actually the same. Why they did all this name swapping crap is beyond me. Stihl has always had a very complicated chain naming scheme. Maybe it makes more sense in German? I do not know. As The Troll points out, it is very deceptive and confusing. What they gain by it is beyond me.


My point wasn't to "get you" ...just keep info straight for people that read this stuff. Sorry if it came off that way. And I agree with you on their chain naming game. It gets confusing. Another reason I pointed out the slight error


----------



## stubnail67 (Feb 18, 2015)

so whats the fastest chain for a small saw with a 14 inch bar and chain i been using vxl but it looks like i should try ps or pm .... is this right?and yes i am aware that vxl is Oregon not stihl.....its most easy chain for me to get....but i donr mind trying something new......


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 18, 2015)

PS3/PS is gonna be the fastest but will also dull the fastest. I use PM and VXL and IMO PM is a little faster, both are good chains.


----------



## Raganr (Feb 18, 2015)

Vxl is a good chain for the 30ish cc echos. PS is great on an MS200 but may be a bit much for a smaller saw.

Finished up a CS310 and 370. Have 12" bars and PS chains to try on them.


----------



## stubnail67 (Feb 18, 2015)

hard part is echo is 52 link the dealers get a scared look when i ask for a loop to be made........ so i buy on the bay....i like a 14 inch bar i have t-rex arms need all the reach i can get..... maybe i will just stick to vxl.....thank for the input....i may grab some pm for my 009l see how i like it... if they have any in at royal edger and mower.....local place....been awhile since i was there i have an echo dealer 5 mins from my house.....Again thanks for your input....


----------



## windthrown (Feb 18, 2015)

stubnail67 said:


> so whats the fastest chain for a small saw with a 14 inch bar and chain i been using vxl but it looks like i should try ps or pm .... is this right?and yes i am aware that vxl is Oregon not stihl.....its most easy chain for me to get....but i donr mind trying something new......



You do not say what saw. On my 211 PS is a tad much for it on a 16" B&C, and it runs better with Carlton 30LP semi-chisel. The 026 loves PS on the 16" Picco B&C and that thing eats right through the wood. I have not had problems with PS dulling that fast. I went through 7 tanks of gas and the PS chain is still sharp, cutting maple burl (tough stuff). The noodles fly!

I always found Oregon chain to be too soft. I much prefer Stihl, and Carlton is a close second. Oregon bought out Carlton here, or rather, Blount did, but for now they are still making Carlton loops here locally.


----------



## stubnail67 (Feb 19, 2015)

all different saws most top handle...top handle 14 inch bar... few echos stihl 009l poulan micros poulan xxv countervibe,,,,I did not think the brand mattered.... from 30cc to 38cc


----------



## MCW (Feb 19, 2015)

Personally I prefer PM but interestingly when pruning citrus trees I've found PS is the way to go. When knocking centres of trees out you need to do a lot of technical bore cuts so you don't damage limbs you want to keep and the bumper link PS3 simply doesn't want to bore cut like the PS.



KenJax Tree said:


> Yes its discontinued in the US. Not sure when it happened but fairly recently i would assume, i heard the rumor and posted it here and member MCW checked with Stihl and confirmed it was discontinued due to poor sales.



That was with Stihl Australia though. I'm not sure if you know but Stihl AG, Stihl USA, and Stihl Australia all operate as seperate entities. Stihl also seem to change their mind on a daily basis depending on sales.


----------



## bennn*e (Feb 19, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Yes its discontinued in the US. Not sure when it happened but fairly recently i would assume, i heard the rumor and posted it here and member MCW checked with Stihl and confirmed it was discontinued due to poor sales.


63PS is still available here. When I rang to find out about it for mcw they had rolls in stock though in small numbers and had more on order


----------



## svk (Feb 19, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> This is from my thread on the chain when tested in 2011 on PS3 on Chainsaw Repair. Tested on a 35cc strato poulan 3516.
> 
> I never got a loop of PM or PMC and I had some time to kill today to test some chains. year or 2 year old dry 8x8 aspen cant.
> 
> ...



This is a great comparison, thank you for adding this info! Perhaps this is justification for purchasing *expensive* Stihl chain.....



Little Al said:


> Not done a direct comparison, but cut a good amount of firewood both PS3 & PM3 seem about the same, but in crappy wood PM goes longer "tween sharpening, as to be expected as PM is semi & PS full chisel. I find the PS ( no lumps beside the rakers) the best cutting in most types of wood, I always used VXL as supply & price was better, but more recently the out of the box, they seem to be grabby to a lesser /greater degree, & require about 3/4 sharpenings to get them good, as I now have an outlet where I can source Stihl chains at just a few cents more per chain I use only Stihl



I was just cutting with my friend's MS211C on Monday with a new VXL chain I had purchased for him. It was exceptionally grabby and I was wondering what was up.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 19, 2015)

svk said:


> This is a great comparison, thank you for adding this info! Perhaps this is justification for purchasing *expensive* Stihl chain.....



PS PS3 .22 to .30 a drive link. I have been paying .22.

Back in 2011 the PS3 was even cheaper then that per DL.


----------



## svk (Feb 19, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> PS PS3 .22 to .30 a drive link. I have been paying .22.
> 
> Back in 2011 the PS3 was even cheaper then that per DL.


My local Stihl dealer is a fleet supply so I don't believe they make chains from bulk rolls. Will have to check around.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 19, 2015)

Loops pre made at dealers are in the $20-$29 range from what I saw. Good Luck.


----------



## svk (Feb 19, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Loops pre made at dealers are in the $20-$29 range from what I saw. Good Luck.


Good to know. I've only purchased a Stihl chain once, was for my buddy's 211 last summer and it was about $21 including tax. Not sure which one it was off hand.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 19, 2015)

stubnail67 said:


> all different saws most top handle...top handle 14 inch bar... few echos stihl 009l poulan micros poulan xxv countervibe,,,,I did not think the brand mattered.... from 30cc to 38cc



Not the brand I an asking about. Its the size. 30cc might struggle with PS loops. Its aggressive stuff.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 19, 2015)

I ran a poulan 35cc with PS chain. No problems.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 19, 2015)

Matter fact I run my echo 20something cc pole saw with it. Thats what I bought it for. pulls it no problems too. almost 20% faster cuts is what I wanted holding that dang thing over head.


----------



## svk (Feb 19, 2015)

Just curious if there are any thread(s) on timed cut comparisons for full 3/8 chain?


----------



## stubnail67 (Feb 19, 2015)

i think my ppt230 has vx oregon chain on it.... no complaints....


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 1, 2015)

Just so you folks that think you can sharpen a chain pretty good. We are having a Chain Build off again. Just do a Bing or Google search for Chain Build Off being they dont want links from other sites posted here. Its posted on about 8 different chainsaw sites so we can get a broad field of filers. The rest of the sites have links in them to get you to the home field. 

Doing it a little different being we have done 3/8 full to death in different class sizes. * This time using 3/8LP 050 Picco chains. Free to choose your chain but I know what I am choosing PS PS3. *

*Good Luck if you join in.*


----------



## svk (Oct 1, 2015)

You can post a links in here, it just cannot go to a competing forum's webpage.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 1, 2015)

svk said:


> You can post a links in here, it just cannot go to a competing forum's webpage.



? http://chainsawrepair.createaforum.com/chain-build-off/chain-build-off-5237/


You said = competing forum's webpage. What the heck would that mean exactly? Another site that does it for making money. Well that sure isnt the Chainsaw Repair site. Everything is free.


----------



## svk (Oct 1, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> ? http://chainsawrepair.createaforum.com/chain-build-off/chain-build-off-5237/
> 
> 
> You said = competing forum's webpage. What the heck would that mean exactly? Another site that does it for making money. Well that sure isnt the Chainsaw Repair site. Everything is free.


Terms of Use>Linking Offsite>#2. They don't want you linking to any chainsaw or arborist type site's main page in attempts to pull members from here to there. In my opinion you are providing an informational link and not attempting to do so with this thread so I have no problem with it.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 1, 2015)

svk said:


> Just curious if there are any thread(s) on timed cut comparisons for full 3/8 chain?



I have a bunch I did comparing stock chains in clean cants to compare. You want link from that other site? Think it was older chains. LG CL RSC RSLK RSLHK etc.


----------



## svk (Oct 1, 2015)

So how do you determine who is the best "file-er" rather than who has the strongest 46 cc saw with a fairly good chain?


----------



## svk (Oct 1, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I have a bunch I did comparing stock chains in clean cants to compare. You want link from that other site? Think it was older chains. LG CL RSC RSLK RSLHK etc.


We already chatted about that this winter. But go ahead and link up.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 1, 2015)

svk said:


> We already chatted about that this winter. But go ahead and link up.




2010 full 3/8  http://chainsawrepair.createaforum.com/chain/stock-chain-testing-2010/msg54546/#msg54546

2011 picco 3/8LP stock chain testing http://chainsawrepair.createaforum.com/chain/picco-38lp-round-chisel-cutter-chain/


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 1, 2015)

svk said:


> So how do you determine who is the best "file-er" rather than who has the strongest 46 cc saw with a fairly good chain?



All chains will be ran on the same saw.


----------



## svk (Oct 1, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> All chains will be ran on the same saw.


Ah-ha!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 1, 2015)

svk said:


> So how do you determine who is the best "file-er" rather than who has the strongest 46 cc saw with a fairly good chain?



All ran on same saw with same operator.  Different operators have different input too.


----------



## bikemike (Oct 1, 2015)

This is better than a oil thread


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 1, 2015)

bikemike said:


> This is better than a oil thread



Yep. I started on my chain tonight. I just need someone to break it down to the DL needed for the Race.

Oh and it's round. . CAUSE I SUCK AT SQUARE FILING!!


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 7, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> Yep. I started on my chain tonight. I just need someone to break it down to the DL needed for the Race.
> 
> Oh and it's round. . CAUSE I SUCK AT SQUARE FILING!!


44DL's Dex !


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 7, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Just so you folks that think you can sharpen a chain pretty good. We are having a Chain Build off again.
> 
> Doing it a little different being we have done 3/8 full to death in different class sizes. * This time using 3/8LP 050 Picco chains. Free to choose your chain but I know what I am choosing PS PS3. *
> 
> *Good Luck if you join in.*


Just want to make sure you guys see this and have a chance at helping us topple the "A team" of square filing (mdavlee and Hedgerow).

Just to be clear, Hedgerow has already posted his famous can of whupass elsewhere ........... so all trashtalking and ribbing is fair game and encouraged

We are going to need all the help we can get - plus the more chains we send, the longer good old JJ has to freeze his nuts off 

This is posted on a few other sites, so if you arent on the tagged list, its because I have seen you post on this race from here or from other sites ................. or I need to apologize for my head being up my corkey again 

Feel free to invite anyone else that might be interested in this

Oh, and I tagged the A team so they have a chance at getting scared  

@skippysphins
@MustangMike
@Trx250r180
@cobey
@Homelite410
@mdavlee
@Hedgerow


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 7, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> . CAUSE I SUCK AT SQUARE FILING!!


I doubt that .............. you have some of the most talented square filers close to you that have taught you well !

Want a couple of extra loops to practice with ?


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm not scared. I can make a fast saw slow any day[emoji33]


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 7, 2015)

Is the saw ported or stock ? What is the date of the build off


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 7, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Is the saw ported or stock ? What is the date of the build off


Stock echo 39 or 46 cc. Winter time. December 17th is the deadline.


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 7, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Stock echo 39 or 46 cc. Winter time. December 17th is the deadline.


Sorta short notice lol


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 7, 2015)

Funny thing just had a buddy ask if I had any of this chain


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 7, 2015)

I guess I could buy a roll


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah not too bad. 2 months or so.


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 7, 2015)

Any recommendations on brand of chain


----------



## big t double (Oct 7, 2015)

I have no clue how to file a fast chain...so how many dl's does it need to be so I can attempt one and come in last. I'm not a member at the home site of this race so I cant view the thread


----------



## Jimbo209 (Oct 7, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Has anyone made a direct comparison on the same saw in the same same wood?


When this is tested Brad you need 15 chains & 6 bars 4 brands and not make more then 4 cuts to ensure the most unrealistic total chain life performance comparison on factory grind. Because who in their right mind re sharpens a loop(someone does get a good deal on bar+4 chains at the end of each time though)


----------



## Jimbo209 (Oct 7, 2015)

Another way to ensure mid life test standard is a common grinder set to 1/2 original tooth length


----------



## Jimbo209 (Oct 7, 2015)

CR888 said:


> l have some PS and PM chain that is the older stuff with no humpy bumpy rampy thingies and its a class above the rest, you can see that holding it in your hand. But when l can buy carlton N1 for less than half the price....guess what l run. My actual favourite lo pro chain is out of china....hell you can get that cheap metal sharp and as l run lo pro on polesaws and TH's which usually encounters clean green wood well above the ground l get great results from the chinky stuff.


Which one is that, can I find it can think of a few place you could have got it from or it's it @MCW's cutty cutty cutty lo-pro


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 7, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Any recommendations on brand of chain


The stihl can be had in non safety chain. Saves a lot of extra work.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 7, 2015)

big t double said:


> I have no clue how to file a fast chain...so how many dl's does it need to be so I can attempt one and come in last. I'm not a member at the home site of this race so I cant view the thread


Its also on FHC ................44 DL's


----------



## Jimbo209 (Oct 7, 2015)

Lol didn't get to the reason this was revived posting previously


----------



## big t double (Oct 7, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Its also on FHC ................44 DL's


sweet... I figured an echo saw would be something funky like 45 links. thanks!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 7, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Its also on FHC ................44 DL's


I think it's 45DL.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 7, 2015)

JJ said 44 would fit ...................... although if you are entering a chain or two, you can make them 45


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 7, 2015)

44dl or 45dl. I have stock PS 45dl on the echo 3900 with muffler mod right now. Cants are sealed and wrapped in 3 tarps. 

I figure the chain was made for the 35cc stihl, why not run it on a class saw it was intended for. 

Give the chain maker plenty of time like in past winter chain builds like we did over the years elsewhere.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 7, 2015)

45dl is at end of tensioner with a 3/8 7. So 44dl should fit perfect. 

Weird that the bar is and said 45dl and that would have been with a 6. That wouldnt have worked


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 7, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Stock echo 39 or 46 cc. Winter time. December 17th is the deadline.



We are just going to go 39cc Mike like brought up in thread.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 7, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> We are going to need all the help we can get - plus the more chains we send, the longer good old JJ has to freeze his nuts off



I see what you did there. You  = me


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 7, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> The stihl can be had in non safety chain. Saves a lot of extra work.


Is it ps3


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 7, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Is it ps3




PS best, PS3 has the safety bumper. But still same cutters.

Here so folks might put this together. 

PS YELLOW

PS3 GREEN


----------



## cobey (Oct 7, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Just want to make sure you guys see this and have a chance at helping us topple the "A team" of square filing (mdavlee and Hedgerow).
> 
> Just to be clear, Hedgerow has already posted his famous can of whupass elsewhere ........... so all trashtalking and ribbing is fair game and encouraged
> 
> ...


You missed awol, his chains are good.
BTW I got last in the last build off...... 
My chain was not aggressive enough. ...
I tested on a weak saw


----------



## big t double (Oct 7, 2015)

cobey said:


> BTW I got last in the last build off......


you for sure wont have to worry about that this year...im going to try my hand at sharpening a chain for it


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 7, 2015)

cobey said:


> You missed awol, his chains are good.
> BTW I got last in the last build off......
> My chain was not aggressive enough. ...
> I tested on a weak saw



awol is there and in if I remember right.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 7, 2015)

cobey said:


> You missed awol, his chains are good.
> BTW I got last in the last build off......
> My chain was not aggressive enough. ...
> I tested on a weak saw





JeremiahJohnson said:


> awol is there and in if I remember right.



Yes Sirs ................. awol has already committed to running in this

that being said, looks like top 5 is out of reach, oh well, I can still dream cant I ?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 7, 2015)

Have the 45cc orange up and running today as a back up to the 39cc grey. Just in case.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm still in. Round filed.. Needs cut to 44 dl. 

I have 8 cutters left.  

I am hoping for last. Anything better is an improvement


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 8, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> I'm still in. Round filed.. Needs cut to 44 dl.
> 
> I have 8 cutters left.
> 
> I am hoping for last. Anything better is an improvement



In the thread I offered to break and mend if needed a few days back.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 8, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> In the thread I offered to break and mend if needed a few days back.



If I don't see SquareFile before then? I will definitely take you up on the offer. I will mark the cutters that need cut (series that look the worst) 

Thanks bud...


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 9, 2015)

Pulled the ,325 off and set this new to me 4500 with 3/8LP today. 

20" LP picco set fit perfect on the 4500 with 70dl.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 10, 2015)

svk said:


> Just curious if there are any thread(s) on timed cut comparisons for full 3/8 chain?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 3, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> I'm still in. Round filed.. Needs cut to 44 dl.
> 
> I have 8 cutters left.
> 
> I am hoping for last. Anything better is an improvement





JeremiahJohnson said:


> Chain build off thread http://chainsawrepair.createaforum.com/chain-build-off/chain-build-off-5237/



2 weeks till deadline to be received. Dec 17th

Glanced at some of the chains coming in . Even the work chains in square and round looking good . If they cut as good as they look I'm dead last for sure.
The race ones have some pretty neat ideas going on.


----------



## svk (Dec 3, 2015)

Do you have some special lint saved up to give out as participation prizes?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 3, 2015)

svk said:


> Do you have some special lint saved up to give out as participation prizes?



We decided the winners of race and work will get special badges under their usernames. If you can see under our usernames we give little chainsaw badges in different makes. 

The winners will state work or race chain build off winners on them. Some how I will get it made for them.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 3, 2015)

@svk like these already made ones. Just a couple of the many.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 20, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> *Chain Build Off * http://chainsawrepair.createaforum.com/chain-build-off/chain-build-off-5237/



All chains in and opened today. Some interesting stuff going on with some of these chains. Square and Round, work and race. 

Some of the boxes have 2-3 chain in them. Going to be fun running all of those. 

After they have been tested on a stock echo 3900 39cc. We have decided to do it all again with the same chains on a woods ported 3ci saw. 12" picco bar on a Dan Henry dozerdan 026.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 20, 2015)

I'd love to see a few pix.....Looking forward to the testing too.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 20, 2015)

Was this just a fund raiser for USPS?

Who keeps the chains at the end?

Philbert


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 20, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Was this just a fund raiser for USPS?
> 
> Who keeps the chains at the end?
> 
> Philbert



They get shipped back to owners. The way it has always been done in past builds. Lot of them I send back on my dime.

We were sending them to a friend in TN to test in past years. 

Did open chain on 3120 9T, then a 3ci chain build. Dont know if they ever did 5ci as I was done with it after 3ci.
This has been the first chain I have filed square since then and its all moparmyway's fault.


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 21, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> and its all moparmyway's fault.


Yeah, yeah, yeah !!
I hear it all the time !!!
I allways get blamed for everything, its OK, I got big shoulders !

Now ........... lets see how close to last place I come in with my work PS3


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey Cut,
Does your 330evl run like this ?
Its my son running it


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 21, 2015)

Easier to put it on you tube


----------



## czar800 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 21, 2015)

Stock 3900 cutting a dry harden ash. Like hitting a baseball bat.

The 12" bar doesn't reach through. Only cutting 10" to 11" worth on down cut. Thats with 3/8 7T rim. Wish I could find a 6 spur but no go so far.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 9, 2016)

Round 2 is done. Using a Dan Henry dozerdan woods ported 026 with 12" bar and 3/8 7 rim.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 13, 2016)

So you think you can square or round file? 

We are hammering out the details of the chain build off round 3 right now. http://chainsawrepair.createaforum.com/chain-build-off/chain-build-off-5237/


----------

